# Random food porn XD



## Idontpersonally (Sep 16, 2013)




----------



## Fat-Elf (Sep 16, 2013)

Idontpersonally said:


>



Meth sushi. 

Not really "porn" but I always come back to this video.  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rUJjW3I65e4


----------



## Idontpersonally (Sep 16, 2013)

lol yummy fried grease^





















































































































* 
VEGAN CHOCOLATE & PEANUT BUTTER MOUSSE RECIPE*​ Have you ever wanted to make something yummy and sweet but just don&#8217;t have the time to make a big complicated recipe? Well this is for you! I kid you not, this recipe will take you about 5 minutes, is totally fool proof and best of all TASTES AMAZING! This recipe is particularly good when you&#8217;re trying to impress dinner guests as you can fancy it up with grated chocolate on top or a digestive biscuit base or even some fresh raspberries or strawberries!​ 

_*
What you need:*_​ 

30g cocoa powder
56g vegan chocolate drops or broken chocolate bar
60ml cold water
112g caster sugar
1/2 tsp vanilla
2 tbsp smooth peanut butter
396g silken tofu (I used Mori-Nu brand but any tetra pak carton is fine)
 _*What you do:*_


Put the chocolate, cocoa and water into a glass bowl over a pan of boiling water on a medium heat and mix until melted (about 2 minutes).
Mix in the sugar, peanut butter and the vanilla and take off the heat.
Blend the silken tofu in a blender until smooth then add in the chocolate/ peanut butter mixture and blend again.
Pour into 4 bowls and refrigerate for a minimum of 2 hrs and enjoy!


----------



## Idontpersonally (Sep 20, 2013)




----------



## Idontpersonally (Sep 21, 2013)

_Modernist Cuisine: The Art and Science of Cooking_ is a six-volume hybrid of a cookbook/ photography book/ chemistry textbook. The set teaches the new science-inspired techniques of cooking as well as explains the science behind traditional cooking methods.


----------



## Idontpersonally (Sep 22, 2013)

*Mushroom Soup*
Ingredients:


1 1/2 tbsp butter
1 tbsp oil
1 onion, roughly chopped
4 potatoes, roughly chopped
12 oz. mushrooms, roughly chopped (portabello, buttons, whatever you like)
1 or 2 garlic cloves, crushed
2/3 cup white wine or hard cider
5 cups good chicken stock
Fresh parsley, chopped
Salt and pepper
Sour cream, to garnish
Heat the butter and oil in a large pan over medium heat. Add the onion and potatoes. Cover and sweat over a low heat for 5-10 minutes until softened but not browned.
Add the mushrooms, garlic, white wine or cider, and stock. Season, bring to a boil, and cook for 15 minutes until all the ingredients are tender.
Put the mixture through a food processor using the coarse blade or liquify in a blender. Return the soup to the rinsed pan, and add 3/4 of the parsley. Bring back to a boil, season to taste, and garnish with cream and remaining parsley.
Serves 4-6 as a light meal or 6-8 as a soup course


----------



## Idontpersonally (Sep 25, 2013)




----------



## Idontpersonally (Sep 27, 2013)

Chocolate Chip Cookie Dough Stuffed Cheesecake














Ingredients


Cookie Dough: 
½ cup butter, softened
½ cup sugar
½ cup packed light brown sugar
2 tablespoons milk
2 teaspoons vanilla extract
1 cup all-purpose flour
1/4 teaspoon salt
1 cup mini chocolate chips
Set aside an additional 1 cup mini chocolate chips to fold into the batter with the cookie dough ballsCrust: 
4 tablespoons butter, melted
2 1/2 cups graham cracker crumbs or chocolate cookie crumbs (like Oreos)Filling: 
4 (8-ounce) blocks cream cheese, softened to room temperature
1 cup sugar
4 large eggs
1 teaspoon all-purpose flour
1 teaspoon vanilla
1 cup sour creamGarnish: 
1 cup heavy whipping cream
1/3 cup powdered sugar
Mini chocolate chips, for sprinkling
Instructions


Preheat oven to 325 degrees.
For the cookie dough: In a medium bowl, combine the butter and sugars for the cookie dough. Add the milk, vanilla and blend. Mix in the flour, salt and the chocolate chips. The dough will be wet. Gently roll the dough into small teaspoons size balls and place them on a wax paper lined plate or baking sheet. Place them in the freezer to harden while making the rest of the cheesecake.
For the crust: Lightly grease the bottom and sides of a 10-inch springform pan. In a medium bowl, combine the butter with the graham crackers or cookie crumbs. Press onto the bottom and about halfway up the sides of the prepared pan.
For the cheesecake: Using an electric mixer on high speed, beat the cream cheese, sugar, eggs and flour until smooth. Add the vanilla and sour cream and mix just until blended. Be careful not to overmix &#8211; incorporating too much air into the batter can contribute to a cheesecake cracking on top during baking.
Pour half the batter into the prepared crust. Gently stir in the cookie dough balls and the additional 1 cup mini chocolate chips into the remaining batter. Pour into the pan, spreading the batter to the sides of the pan and evening it out across the top. Make sure to try to evenly distribute the cookie balls so that every slice has some in it.
Bake the cheesecake at 325 degrees for one hour. Turn off the oven and prop the door open several inches (make sure no kids are around!). Let the cake sit in the oven for an additional 30 minutes. Remove the cake from the oven and let it cool completely on a wire rack. Refrigerate until chilled. For best results chill overnight.
For whipped cream garnish: Whip cream with sugar until soft peaks form.
To serve, cut into slices and top with whipped cream and mini chocolate chips.










*skinny chocolate peanut butter banana shake*







This shake is extremely thick. Like, suck-until-your-brain-hurts thick. Turn-it-upside-down thick. Can&#8217;t-wait-any-longer-so-you-microwave-it thick. Thick!
I make skinny shakes so often that I keep my freezer stocked with frozen bananas. To freeze your bananas:


Peel and chop your bananas.
Place them on a cookie sheet in a single layer.
Place the cookie sheet in the freezer and allow the bananas to freeze completely, about 2 hours.
Transfer your perfectly frozen banana chunks to a freezer bag and store for future use.
 Stock your freezer and prepare for a skinny chocolate peanut butter banana shake addiction.

Ingredients


1 frozen banana
½ cup chocolate soy milk
1 tablespoon cocoa powder
2 tablespoons Greek yogurt
2 tablespoons peanut butter
2 teaspoons agave or honey


----------



## UnderTheSign (Sep 27, 2013)

Saturday night food.


----------



## ghostred7 (Sep 27, 2013)

Some "burnt ends" and "dino bones" I made


----------



## Idontpersonally (Sep 29, 2013)

Raw Vegan No Rice Sushi


 



Cold Soba Noodle Bowl






Green tea cookies







Gluten Free Peanut Noodles























​spicy Potato, Bok Choy and Shallot Hash












Peekaboo Pumpkin Pound Cake with Brown Butter Pecan Icing







oreo and peanut butter mini pies




















wonton soup





















Garlic Butter Pasta with Spinach and Parmesan


----------



## Idontpersonally (Sep 30, 2013)




----------



## Fiction (Sep 30, 2013)

These are all from the Restaurant I'm working in.






Garlic Prawns in Filo Basket w/ Prosciutto & Fried Basil Leaves






Whole Baked Squid Stuffed w/ Mint, Oregano & Pesto Feta on Pumpkin Puree and Dried Capers






Chocolate Pudding w/ House Made Rum & Raisin Ice-cream & Baked Coconut Slice.






Seafood Paella


----------



## Murdstone (Oct 1, 2013)

Just so everyone knows, I (and probably others) may not be posting but I'm sure as hell watching


----------



## Edika (Oct 1, 2013)

As a food enthusiast I approve of this thread! Damn you guys made me hungry now.

A lot of Japanese recipes from the OP and while I am no fun of Sushi (and raw food in general), I'll gladly try (stuff my face) with I have seen so far!


----------



## Idontpersonally (Oct 5, 2013)




----------



## JoshuaVonFlash (Oct 5, 2013)

Dat fork


----------



## Idontpersonally (Oct 6, 2013)




----------



## SD83 (Oct 7, 2013)

As if the interior design porn thread wasn't enough  Now I'm feeling hungry...


----------



## Idontpersonally (Oct 9, 2013)




----------



## DostavkaUSA (Oct 19, 2013)

wow


----------



## last_for_death (Nov 21, 2013)

I just ate a complete meal, and am now hungry again.


----------

